# Airventure 2009



## Micdrow (Jul 11, 2009)

Well just a heads up to every one that Airventure 2009 is coming up. Dates are July 27 through August 2nd, Im still trying to figure out if I can afford to go at least one day due to wife being laid off. Looks like a most awsome line up this year. Web site is here EAA AirVenture Oshkosh - The World's Greatest Aviation Celebration Im hoping to go on Friday and or Saturday if I go if some one wants to meet up. Will know closer to the time. I havent missed a show in 13 years and hoping not to miss this one.

Some of the line ups are below

Warbirds
P-38 Glacier Girl
P-38 Rough Stuff
P-40
P-51’s multiple
P-51 Red Tail Tuskegee
Hawker Hurricane
Dc-3s
Lancaster Bomber
B-17 multiple
B-24
B-25’s multiple
Westland Lysander
Hellcat CAF
Mitsubish Zero CAF
Messerschmitt Bf-109E orginal Daimler Benz powered
Messerchmitt Me-109/HA-1112 (Spanish rolls Royce powered
Corsairs
Wildcats
Spitfires

Some show stoppers
Virgin Galatic WhiteKnight Two “Eve” Departs Saturday approx 10:00 am
Airbus A-380 Departs on Friday July 31st approx 3:00 pm
Erickson Sky Crane
C-17 Global Master
C5M Galaxy
F-18
F-15
C-130’s
T-38’s
CV-2B Caribou
A-10’s
Vintage barnstorming aircraft
Klemm L25 D2 Swallow
Comper Swift
A4 Skyhawk
T-28 60th anniversary
Ford tri motors
De Havilland Dragon Rapide
De Havilland Dh-88 Comet
Pitcairn Pa-18 Autogiro

Guest Speakers for warbirds in review
·	Monday morning starts with one of the classic warbirds and the favorite of many - the F4U Corsair. Through the generosity and coordination efforts of aircraft owners, Dave Folk Dan Schiffer, Black Sheep Squadron Corsair pilot, Lt Col. Jim Hill will join Dave and Dan to talk about the Corsair.

·	Monday afternoon will feature a couple of training aircraft - the PT-19 and the PT-26 - with Jack Hibbin, WW II PT-19 instructor and author of "Take 'er up Alone, Mister." Paul Poberezny will join this presentation. The PT-19 is owned by Herb Carper and the PT-26 by the CAF Wisconsin Wing, and both aircraft are award-winning restorations.

·	Tuesday morning will highlight the Vintage Wings Museum of Canada P-40 and Hurricane. The P-40 Kittyhawk carries the colors of Canada's highest scoring living Ace, Stocky Edwards. We are hopeful that Stocky will be able to attend. In celebration of the 100-year anniversary of Aviation in Canada, the Vintage Wings Museum will display the P40, P51, Corsair, Hurricane and Beaver in AeroShell Square for the week.

·	Tuesday afternoon is our tribute to Vietnam with the appearance of the A-4 Skyhawk owned by Paul Wood. This A-4 is painted like the aircraft that TR Swartz flew in Vietnam, scoring the A-4's only air-to-air kill of the Vietnam War, downing a MiG-17. Thanks to Paul for not only providing his airplane, but for making it possible for TR to be a part of the presentation.

·	Wednesday morning features the T-28 along with a tribute to the 60th Anniversary of this Navy and Air Force trainer. This is sure to be an exciting program with the addition of two "Ravens" who flew the T-28 in Vietnam. A special treat will be the appearance of Bob Hoover, who was the T-28 test pilot, working for North American in the 1950s.

·	Wednesday afternoon's program features two favorites, the P-51B Mustang and Bud Anderson (16 ¼ victory Ace) along owner Jack Roush, NASCAR team owner. They will be joined by Jim Hagedorn and his "Old Crow" D model P-51.

·	Thursday morning the P-51C in the Tuskegee Airman paint scheme will be flown to Oshkosh by Brad Lang, whose father was a Tuskegee Airman. Brad and Doug Rozendahl will appear with the P-51 to talk about the airplane and the extensive restoration that is still underway, at this time.

·	Thursday afternoon promises to be one of the most popular programs of the week. Gunther Rall - the 3rd highest scoring Ace of all time - is scheduled to appear with the ME109. In addition to his service in World War II, Gunther was NATO commander, flying the F-104 in the "new German Air Force" - training at Luke Air Force Base. There will be an autograph session with Gunther following his presentation offering an opportunity to purchase his book My Log Book. Author Dr. Kurt Braatz will join Gunther.

·	Friday morning the Warbirds in Review ramp will be full of Navy airplanes, featuring the SNJ5 owned by Mark Murphy, and Mike Gillian's Wildcat. The veteran will be Captain Chuck Downey, USN-Retired. The featured topic will be training on the Sable and Wolverine aircraft carriers in Lake Michigan off of downtown Chicago.

·	Friday afternoon with Joe Engle, astronaut, X-15 pilot, and shuttle commander, will highlight the 50th Anniversary of the X-15. Still active with NASA, Joe will also talk about the current space program. Plans are still in the works for the T-38 owned by the US Air Force, from Beale AFB to attend.

·	Saturday morning, Shorty Rankin, 56th Fighter Group Ace, appears with the P-47 Thunderbolt owned by Butch Schroeder. The Glacier Girl P-38 was originally scheduled for Saturday, but maintenance issues prevented the aircraft from attending this year. Shorty, in the true spirit of service, stepped in and said, "Sure I'll be there," and a special thanks to Butch for his commitment to bring the P-47. This is a perfect example of the support this program receives.

·	Saturday afternoon will be very special. Bob Baker is hard at work to complete the restoration of his second P-51. Bob now has two aircraft, each one painted in 352nd FG colors, replicating the aircraft flown by the Patillo twins, Buck and Bob. Share the memories that are sure to surface when the Patillo brothers are reunited with the aircraft just like the ones they flew in World War II.

·	Sunday morning Bill Scott Yoak will introduce their P-51, Quicksilver. They have generously opened their aircraft to hundreds of people over the past several years. Their passion for the restoration and operation of a piece of history is contagious - enjoy hearing their story!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2009)

The T-28 is also celebrating it's 60th year. I know the Trojan guys are pretty excited about this year.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 11, 2009)

evangilder said:


> The T-28 is also celebrating it's 60th year. I know the Trojan guys are pretty excited about this year.



Should be a good year, they are also celebrating candian aviation and why the lancaster and a bunch of aircraft from Canada are coming down. I beleive its the first presention of the Airbus 380 in North America also. Suppose to be huge.


----------

